# Win 10 zurücksetzen hängt bei 99%



## Raising (1. August 2015)

*Win 10 zurücksetzen hängt bei 99%*

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Laptop von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 geupgraded.
Ich hatte gelesen, das man über das Wiederherstellungsmenu den Rechner auch zurücksetzen kann. Getan.. Ohne eigene Daten übernehmen und Benutzer Programme löschen.

Nun lief das ganze ne weile.
Jetzt hängt der Laptop seit ca 2 Stunden bei 99%. Jemand eine Idee?? Ist das normal??
Soll ich weiter warten, wenn ja wie lang?? 
Viel Infos hat mir google dazu nicht gegeben.

Danke.


----------



## Ion (1. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 zurücksetzen hängt bei 99%*

Wenn du ohnehin keine Daten übernehmen möchtest, mach doch einfach nen Clean install ?


----------



## Raising (1. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 zurücksetzen hängt bei 99%*

Wie stell ich das jetzt an? 
Win7 installieren -> auf Win10 und dann clean install? oder geht das auch irgendwie anders?


----------



## Ion (1. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 zurücksetzen hängt bei 99%*

Du legst die CD ein, bootest von der. Oder du erstellst dir mit ner Win 7 Iso nen bootfähigen USB-Stick.

Wie hast du denn bisher deine Windows installiert?


----------



## Raising (1. August 2015)

*AW: Win 10 zurücksetzen hängt bei 99%*

Naja Win7 zu installieren ist kein Problem..
Die Frage war nur, ob ich im aktuellen Status irgendeine Option habe Win 10 direkt zu installieren?

Bzw. ob es sinnvoll ist, den aktuellen Status abzubrechen.


----------

